# New PowerShot G1X III



## powershot2012 (Jul 13, 2016)

Is a G1X III still in the pipeline or has Canon abandoned this series?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2016)

For now, the G1X II is still ahead of the 1 inch models, I suppose that a new version may eventually happen once the other models get updated.

If G1X sales are not doing well, then Canon is not likely to develop a new sensor. So far, there has only been the one sensor.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 16, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> I wouldn't call the G5X/G7X a replacement, but, all movements on behalf of Canon indicate 1" is "the" platform for Powershot G series going forward. G3X, G5X, G7X, G9X are all 1" Sony sensors. The G1X series is overdue for a refresh I might add.
> 
> There could be a G1X III, but, it may very well carry a 1", maybe with a faster lens than the G5/G7X. I'd be very surprised if the 1.5" sensor makes a return. If that answers your question.



The 1" sensor can't yet compete with even the cut down old 18 MP crop sensor used in the 1GX Series, despite being excellent for its size. The G1X punches well above its weight, for those that haven't used one have a look at Lens Rentals review of the mark I version, they concluded that in terms of IQ it was pretty well equal to a 7D with 17-55 f/2.8 lens attached. 

I haven't a clue on sales figures, but the G1X II with EVF attached is a pretty neat proposition. Canon could put a cut down version of the new DPAF 24 MP sensor in it, but they may be looking to protect the M series, who knows the marketing strategy. But I'd say for now anyone wanting near FF potential in a powershot - get the G1X II with viewfinder.


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 16, 2016)

powershot2012 said:


> Is a G1X III still in the pipeline or has Canon abandoned this series?



And as if by magic, http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2016-07-15


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 18, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Indeed, that patent makes sense. I had a theory if Canon ever revived the G1X series it'd be an APS-C; they aren't going to make another custom 1.5" for a powershot, they'll reuse an APS-C.
> 
> Makes sense on a couple counts why now...
> 
> ...



Can't see them using the 80d sensor, maybe not even the 70d sensor, but even with the 18mp it would still be an attractive proposition!


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 18, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Why not? 24MP APS-C sensor will make the 1" RX100 series seem antiquated
> 
> That said if they do that, it'll be expensive. They might do the 750D/760D/M3 sensor instead, a lot cheaper if so.
> 
> But, if they do the 80D sensor, in addition to better AF and ADC, imagine a DPAF Powershot, that'll make potential Nikon DL owners think twice, or even RX10 owners think twice as it'll be a phase detect Powershot vs contrast detect of the RX series, minus the RX1 II. Also nobody has yet to prove the 80D sensor can't do 4k readout, if they throw say DIGIC7/DIGIC7+ in there, it could do 4k.



Im not sure Canon are fussed with competing with Sony directly, I think they will go with an option that puts it ahead of the previous model, so at a bare minimum it will be the 18 MP sensor, however if they went with either the 20/24 MP with DPAF, that would be impressive!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2016)

I read thru the patent, as I recall, there were 5 examples, all had a 11.14 or slightly larger image height, so the sensor would have to fit in that 22mm image circle.

The G1X Image sensor is 18.70 X 14mm so it would fit. A Canon APS-C is 22.3 X 14.9mm and too large to have good coverage from the image circle.

So, this could very well be a lens for a G1X MK ??.


Here is the artists rendition of a camera


----------



## Meatcurry (Jul 18, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I read thru the patent, as I recall, there were 5 examples, all had a 11.14 or slightly larger image height, so the sensor would have to fit in that 22mm image circle.
> 
> The G1X Image sensor is 18.70 X 14mm so it would fit. A Canon APS-C is 22.3 X 14.9mm and too large to have good coverage from the image circle.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping for an APSC sensor, but not if looks like that!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> To your point, as I mentioned in the other thread, that it's common practice in the compact camera industry skip ever so slightly on the imaging coverage on the wide end of the imaging circle, and stretch the image with built-in firmware to compensate, even on the RAW.



I've never heard of a raw image having faked pixels, do you have some factual information about firmware filling in pixels around the edge of a sensor for RAW images. Magnification has nothing to do with it, raw data is pixel by pixel. Either data is there for a pixel or its faked. 

A APS-C sensor requires a image circle of 27.04 mm, but you think they use a 22.3 mm lens circle and create imaginary pixels to fill in all the corner data? That's a lot of missing data to fake.

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/digital/fullframe/full_frame_vs_apsc.htm


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 19, 2016)

1" G1X III would be a huge step backwards.



thetechhimself said:


> I wouldn't call the G5X/G7X a replacement, but, all movements on behalf of Canon indicate 1" is "the" platform for Powershot G series going forward. G3X, G5X, G7X, G9X are all 1" Sony sensors. The G1X series is overdue for a refresh I might add.
> 
> There could be a G1X III, but, it may very well carry a 1", maybe with a faster lens than the G5/G7X. I'd be very surprised if the 1.5" sensor makes a return. If that answers your question.
> 
> The rumored powershot for Photokina is almost certain a G5X refresh, IE G5X II, which will probably be a G7X II with EVF and added dials.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 19, 2016)

If it makes the RX100 seem antiquated, then so would rest of the G series line, goodbye G7X and G5X.

Sony is expected to soon have a "RX200" consisting of a bigger sensor than 1" which would compete directly with a Canon compact with APS-C.




thetechhimself said:


> Why not? 24MP APS-C sensor will make the 1" RX100 series seem antiquated
> 
> That said if they do that, it'll be expensive. They might do the 750D/760D/M3 sensor instead, a lot cheaper if so.
> 
> But, if they do the 80D sensor, in addition to better AF and ADC, imagine a DPAF Powershot, that'll make potential Nikon DL owners think twice, or even RX10 owners think twice as it'll be a phase detect Powershot vs contrast detect of the RX series, minus the RX1 II. Also nobody has yet to prove the 80D sensor can't do 4k readout, if they throw say DIGIC7/DIGIC7+ in there, it could do 4k.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 26, 2016)

Panasonic is supposed to be announcing the new LX200 very soon.

Sure would like to hear some sort of further confirmation if the G1X III is actually going to materialize.


----------



## pokerz (Sep 1, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Announcement coming soon or is this camera never going to materialize?
> ...


XC15 costs 3000USD and same len as XC10
Interesting to you?


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 7, 2016)

Are we finally getting the G1X III?

http://thenewcamera.com/canon-g1x-mark-iii-camera-spotted-at-russian-certification-agency/


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 8, 2016)

powershot2012 said:


> Are we finally getting the G1X III?
> 
> http://thenewcamera.com/canon-g1x-mark-iii-camera-spotted-at-russian-certification-agency/



I think so, I'm guessing it will be an APC, hopefully with 24MP+DPAF(i'm not holding my breath) and the 15-75 lens patented recently. I'm guessing there's a new EVF to go with it.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jan 2, 2017)

Looking good!

An optical formula for a 12-60mm f/2-4 for 1.5″ sensors has appeared. Egami is suggesting this development could be for the PowerShot G1 X Mark II successor, as that lens is 12.5-65mm f/2-3.9.

Patent publication number 2016-212248 (Google Translated)

Release date 2016.12.15
Application date 2015.5.8
Zoom ratio 4.72
Focal length 12.84 20.16 60.62
F number 2.06 3.50 4.02
Half angle of view (degree) 41.74 28.80 10.33
Image height 9.22 10.23 11.25
Lens total length 83.06 84.07 101.55
BF 8.02 12.32 13.44

We expect to see some enthusiast PowerShot cameras announced in the very near future.


----------



## pokerz (Jan 3, 2017)

powershot2012 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> An optical formula for a 12-60mm f/2-4 for 1.5″ sensors has appeared. Egami is suggesting this development could be for the PowerShot G1 X Mark II successor, as that lens is 12.5-65mm f/2-3.9.
> 
> ...


Image height 9.22 10.23 11.25, Canon's variable image height technology 8)


----------



## powershot2012 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ready and waiting Canon!

Let's get the G1X III announced and released. The rest of the G series have been fun, but the head of them all, G1X, still is superior. Just please do it right this time and don't mess up the sensor.

Hoping the G1X III will finally be a true DSLR all in one alternative.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 26, 2017)

3.5 years plus in the making...Canon don't screw this one up again.

Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III Specifications:

24mp APS-C Sensor (The PowerShot G1 X Mark II was 1.5″ sensor)
Dual Pixel AF
DIGIC 7
24-120mm lens or 15-50mm or 15-75mm???




powershot2012 said:


> Is a G1X III still in the pipeline or has Canon abandoned this series?


----------

